# PC Text to Cell Phone?



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Does anyone have or know of a free way to text someone with a cell phone using a home computer ?
Thanks.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Does anyone have or know of a free way to text someone with a cell phone using a home computer ?
> Thanks.


Text messages are nothing more than short email. You can email most "text" phones. YOu just need to know the carriers email address. For Verizon you simply email [email protected], eg, [email protected] You will need to know for each phone who the carrier is and there email address.


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

You need to know the recipient's cell phone provider: 
http://www.textem.net/
http://www.text4free.net/

This one you don't: http://smseverywhere.com/send.htm


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

I send text messages to my brother's and nephew's cell phones via my computer, using outlook express. When they answer, it comes back to me as an email.


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

Some Cell providers have a webpage to send messages to thier phones.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

You can do the same with yahoo messanger. When my daughter's phone was broken she'd message my phone and it came through like a text.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Wow!! Thanks so much.


----------



## ThreeRivers (Nov 26, 2008)

yep yahoo messenger is what I use to text cells with. Just add the required number to the profile of your contact.


----------

